# Visit for Retirement Plan



## tbahder (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello!

I am from the US and I will be coming to Thailand in June 26--July 13. I will be traveling with my girlfriend. We want to explore the possibility of retiring in Thailand. A couple of years ago, I was in Phuket and Bangkok. I enjoyed the experience immensely. This June-July, we are planning to visit Phuket, Bangkok (briefly), then Pattaya and Jomtien Beach, then Cha Am District and Hua Hin District. We want to get some sense of what these areas feel like---even though we have a limited time to travel. Can anyone suggest cheap places to stay, prefereably on the beach? We are not looking for western type hotels---just a small room to sleep. Also, I would appreciate comments on what would be valuable to see in Bangkok, Jomtien Beach, Cha Am District and Hua Hin District. We are trying to travel cheap, and we want to see the real country, what it is like to live there, not just see the tourist areas. Also, I love the food, so (cheap) food suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you kidding?

Buy a Guide book. 

Seriously!


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheap room on the beach? Near Pattaya, Hua Hin, Phuket?
I guess it depends what you mean by cheap. 
These are all expensive places - especially near the beach.
Cha Am would be the least expensive - but you're still looking at at least $100 a night for anything reasonable.
Try the Lonely Planet Guide. Still works for us. All the best places to see and things to do. 
Research is half the fun anyway.
20 years too late for cheap I think. 
My first visit 23 years ago cost me $600 for a month for everything, traveling all over, but staying in backpackers places.


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

tbahder said:


> Can anyone suggest cheap places to stay, prefereably on the beach? We are not looking for western type hotels---just a small room to sleep.


Cheap places to stay are all over Thailand. Look for guest houses. In Pattaya I generally pay $20 per night. In Bangkok, rarely over $40. These aren't hard to find. Just dig a little deeper.


----------



## tintinsdog (Apr 3, 2014)

cha-am $100 no no no ive stayed in nice clean rooms in cha-am for around 700 to 800 tb just go back one street from the beach.


----------



## Robyn.fnq (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been trying to find the same sort of accommodation for a nice retirement.
dhream you know as well as I do that guide books are grossly out of date. Everyone I've spoken to recommends talk to a local for up to date advice.
<Snip>
Good luck!


----------

